# 09/19/2015 exam result when



## parthi2india@gmail.com (Sep 29, 2015)

I written exam 09/19/2015 coc when result will come.....


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 29, 2015)

Some people said when they logged into their accounts from that test date and it still said Grading. Have you logged into your AAPC account? The status information should be in there


----------



## Tamarock60 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Still waiting in michigan*

I took my exam on the 7th of November still waiting it is saying in transit driving me crazy!!! Hoping later today for a change in status!!! I know there are a ton of people taking it so hoping that is the hold up.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 16, 2015)

Tamarock60 said:


> I took my exam on the 7th of November still waiting it is saying in transit driving me crazy!!! Hoping later today for a change in status!!! I know there are a ton of people taking it so hoping that is the hold up.



I just hope they figure it out before I go for my retake . I just took mine Saturday so I guess I shouldn't obsessively check the status until December.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 16, 2015)

The status of mine is now showing Received. I guess my chapter sent them overnight mail.


----------



## steels816 (Nov 16, 2015)

CodingKing said:


> The status of mine is now showing Received. I guess my chapter sent them overnight mail.



Atleast it is showing received and you know they got it.  Next comes grading and then your results.  Good luck.


----------



## steels816 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tamarock60 said:


> I took my exam on the 7th of November still waiting it is saying in transit driving me crazy!!! Hoping later today for a change in status!!! I know there are a ton of people taking it so hoping that is the hold up.



Hoping atleast changes to received so you know they got it.  Hang in there.  Worst part is the waiting.


----------

